# dennerle lighting



## damo2k17 (30 Jul 2019)

Hi there, new to the forum and hobby. I've got a dennerle 55l scapers tank and a fluval 306 filter also co2, but i'm struggling with what lighting to go for. I would like to grow a carpet of grass as i would like to have a iwagumi style tank, so would appreciate help in the right direction for this dilemma.

Reagrds.


----------



## Cor (31 Jul 2019)

I use a Chihiros RGB45 op my scapers tank 55L, and Eleocharis is no problem.


----------



## Sergey (31 Jul 2019)

Cor said:


> I use a Chihiros RGB45 op my scapers tank 55L, and Eleocharis is no problem.
> 
> View attachment 126288


Did you make a custom cabinet for the tank?


----------



## damo2k17 (31 Jul 2019)

Looks very nice, will have a look at them, cheers 

How long was the delivery from china, difficult to find uk sellers.


----------



## Sergey (1 Aug 2019)

Hi @damo2k17 , I've got Chihiros WRGB45 for my Dennerle Scaper's 55L. Note that  Chihiros WRGB series supercedes their RGB (more light, better materials, better looks). 
I ordered at Aliexpress, took them about 4 weeks to deliver to Finland. 

Also, if you decide to go with  WRGB model, I warn you not to buy their "Commander 4" control unit: it's buggy as hell, both  the device and the mobile app. 
I ended up using this controller instead: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32870337391.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.746a33edHOZU3p


----------



## Cor (2 Aug 2019)

Sergey said:


> Did you make a custom cabinet for the tank?


Yes, made it myself


----------



## Sergey (4 Aug 2019)

Cor said:


> Yes, made it myself


Gosh, I love the form factor of Scaper's tank, but I still struggle to find a good cabinet for it. Unfortunately, I'm not so skilled to make one myself...


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (4 Aug 2019)

Got a cabinet and Twinstar 450E and controller I’m about to shift but just realised you’re outside the UK


----------

